# Sore feet after bath



## judes1965 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a bath yesterday for the first time in almost a year, afterwards I was in agony with my feet, does anyone know if this is anything to do with diabetes please?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi judes1965, welcome to the forum How do your feet feel now? Did the pain last for long afterwards, and were your feet flushed red? I'm like you and rarely take baths (I take showers!), but I always used to have trouble with my feet in baths even if the water was tolerable for the rest of me - this was long before I had diabetes. It may be due to poorer circulation. It's certainly worth asking your doctor about and seeing if you need to take any action. Have you had your feet checked by a podiatrist recently? They check for sensitivity and circulation and should be able to give you the all clear (hopefully!)


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2009)

Last time my feet were red and sore I had celulitis, so it is worth seeing doc or podiatirst to get things checked out.

I do like a soak in the bath, so to stop the water being too hot I have a thermometer atthe tap end. The water, even when it is just warm is still too hot for my feet.


----------

